# new kribensis, one agressive



## saurian22 (Apr 5, 2012)

I am new to cichlids and my LFS suggested kribs as a good place to start. I have a 15 gallon aquarium, 3 pots all facing different directions and plants around each to divide things up. She recommended 3 fish so no one single fish is able to dominate, and they are too young to show their sex.

One of them is a bully who will not let the other 2 down from on top of the heater, nor get any food. I have kept the lights off all week and I even rearranged the tank in the dark with a flashlight, and it has not worked to balance the power. They are all the same size, give or take a millimeter. Speaking of millimeters, the other two are even shrinking, as they are losing chunks of tail. There are no other fish in the tank, fully cycled .5 nitrates, 0 nitrites, 0 ammonia, ph 7.2)

The LFS said I could bring Bully back in, is this the best option? I hate to bring him back, it just does not feel right. I do have another fully cycled 56 gal with various tetras and cories, and a fully cycled 5 gallon quarantine tank. Should I move bully to the QT tank and let the others establish themselves territories?

I am concerned as it has been about 5 days since they have been able to eat anything besides the stray bit that goes behind the heater, and they are looking a bit thin, pale, and fin bare. Advice would be greatly appreciated! These cichlids are giving me an ulcer, I have kept tetras for 20 years without a problem, I am a bit unnerved by all of this.


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

WTH centplay?? Saurian! I would try them in the 56 gal?... They mostly wont go for other fish than kribs unless they spawn... Then they chase everyone that comes to close. Also, long term 3kribs probably wont work, especially if you get 2 females 1 male... maybe 2 male 1 female would work, but *** never experienced with that, so I dont know! All I know is... female kribensis REALLY hates each others lol


----------

